# Bow Rack



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

I tinker with DIY projects here and there. I do not usually post them but this one turned out better than expected. I looked all over the place for a bow rack/shelf for my house to hang mine and my wife's bows. I could not find anything like what I wanted so I attempted to build what I had pictured in my mind. Below is the results. Comments and criticism welcome.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I would criticize it, but it looks awesome. I'm actually building one myself. Will post pics once I get off work. Good Job heres to you:darkbeer:


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

you need to buy another bow to fill it up....but other than that looks ....AWESOME , good job !!


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah I mentioned that idea to my wife. No go! lol


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Blackbow215 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thumbs up!!!!!


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing:thumbs_up:


----------



## stody_dod (Apr 12, 2011)

i think it looks like crap why would you even post something that horrible, lol i guess if youre struggling you gottado something to take a break from shooting lmbo

looks good murph


----------



## cokays (Aug 30, 2009)

Comment: *I think it looks pretty sweet and will probably copy it to.* Criticism: I would have went with a heave piece of dowel wood or antler tips vs. the screw in hooks.


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

stody_dod said:


> i think it looks like crap why would you even post something that horrible, lol i guess if youre struggling you gottado something to take a break from shooting lmbo
> 
> looks good murph


Brandon I know where you live. I'll cut you. #strugglin. 

Yeah the first one of these I saw had dowl rods instead of hooks but the bows are more secure on the hooks. That's why I went with them.


----------



## Epoche (Nov 10, 2013)

DIY rack for my 50+ year old Herter's 69 1/8" bow and Hybred Samick bow (68") -- Polaris 66 riser with Journey 64 limbs. 





Bought 2 -1" X 4" X 8' good grade pine from HD for $10 each, plus 3/8 dowell and can of Tung Oil. 

Thought the project came out fine.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks good brother


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I made this one for my fiance and my bows. Pretty simple and straight forward but it works for me. Not the best pictures from my phone.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

bowhunter153246 said:


> I tinker with DIY projects here and there. I do not usually post them but this one turned out better than expected. I looked all over the place for a bow rack/shelf for my house to hang mine and my wife's bows. I could not find anything like what I wanted so I attempted to build what I had pictured in my mind. Below is the results. Comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1654329


I like the classic look.


I've been working on this idea - got to finish up my work table 1st.


----------



## AbArcher (Jan 1, 2014)

This is my project. I do make them for sale........fyi. 







I would love to know what you all think.


----------



## BowtechOkie4498 (Dec 6, 2013)

AbArcher said:


> This is my project. I do make them for sale........fyi.
> View attachment 1842114
> 
> I would love to know what you all think.


That is nice! How much?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice ideas here


----------



## tspengler (Jan 3, 2011)

Thread got me inspired to follow through with making bow holder. All it took was a trip to Home Depot and a stop to get bow holders along with a couple of afternoons to finish project. This enabled most bows to be stored within easy access.


----------



## Smokeymtnbow (Jun 17, 2013)

Where are you all finding the bow holder screw in? I keep finding big ones with a rubber covering, but think their about 5" long and will not give enough room between the bows.


----------



## tspengler (Jan 3, 2011)

Bow shops have had the bow holders. They are specifically made, and are called "bow holders". one or two bucks a piece, depending on shop. I got a pack of 10 for 10 dollars.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Mar 16, 2008)

Great work... That is exactly along the lines of what I was picturing...only better.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## kylemcdowell (Apr 14, 2014)

AbArcher said:


> This is my project. I do make them for sale........fyi.
> View attachment 1842114
> 
> I would love to know what you all think.


Do you remember what your plan was


----------



## AzizaVFR (Jan 28, 2014)

The Unicorn wanted them on the wall, yet not sticking out in the way as you walk in the front door. I made enough pegs for the existing bow, plus two more for the ones on order.


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

tagged


----------

